# Struggling with IBS



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi.. I've just joined this forum hoping to have someone to talk to about my ibs. 
I was only diagnosed a couple of months ago but I'm already struggling to help myself. I hate finding trigger foods because I just feels like it limits everything. 
I struggle now to decide what to eat, I don't feel like I can eat out. I don't know if others experience vomiting with their ibs but I've had that a couple of times. The ibs is just making me miserable, I joined this in hope of finding people who understood what I'm feeling like, I don't want to bore my friends, family or boyfriend about it. I'm sick of the pain, sick of having bad days. I don't even want to eat anymore, its just dragging me down, I feel like I'm overreacting and the doctors have been pretty rubbish with me, telling me I'm not the only person with it.. I fully understand that but surely one of you knows how I'm feeling? 
I've had to get more counselling because its just sucking the life out of me, I hate it. 
Help? D;


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, Im 16 from canada and recently I learned to control my IBS through diet and did it by doing what you hate, months of sifting through trigger foods. About a month ago I put the last few pieces together which were beef and the lactose enzyme. I know you might hate it, I suffered for two years and seen the lowest part of my life in february. I decided to step up to the plate and do something about it. Sometimes you have to do things you hate to live an enjoyable life. I know it sounds stupid but its true. I've cut things out that I love and thought I'd never do, but I learned to live with it and now I'm enjoying my life a lot more. Things usually have to get worse before they can get better.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thankyou for your replies, didn't know if anyone would bother haha. 
First off, they came to the conclusion of ibs after going back and forth from the doctors complaining of loose stools and constipation, obviously flitting between the two. 
They took a stool sample from me which came back clear, and also did blood tests to rule out it being a ceoliac(not sure how to spell it, can't eat gluten)
They both came back clear, the doctor then sat and told me it was ibs, she said not to get anxious or stressy with it because it'd make it worse. She printed off several pages of information about ibs, it was good to learn about but hasn't really helped. I'm not sure about having a procedure to rule it out being anything else, I am slightly worried about the possibility of chrons but I'm sure they could've picked up on it if it was the case. It is extremely embarrassing, I haven't had any 'accidents' as of yet, but there have been times where that has almost happened. I've found out I can't have cheese or butter, but I'm going to try lactose free foods, see if it makes it any better. I just find it hard to talk to people about it sometimes as it feels like they don't understand how bad it really is making me feel. I just hope I sort it out soon. 
Sometimes people just make me feel bad about talking about it, because its pretty much all they ever hear about. I'm glad you've finally started feeling better about life, hopefully I get to that stage soon, because I don't want to lose people from it e.g my boyfriend. Because its literally just the ibs making me so unhappy.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

LauLau26 said:


> Thankyou for your replies, didn't know if anyone would bother haha.
> First off, they came to the conclusion of ibs after going back and forth from the doctors complaining of loose stools and constipation, obviously flitting between the two.
> They took a stool sample from me which came back clear, and also did blood tests to rule out it being a ceoliac(not sure how to spell it, can't eat gluten)
> They both came back clear, the doctor then sat and told me it was ibs, she said not to get anxious or stressy with it because it'd make it worse. She printed off several pages of information about ibs, it was good to learn about but hasn't really helped. I'm not sure about having a procedure to rule it out being anything else, I am slightly worried about the possibility of chrons but I'm sure they could've picked up on it if it was the case. It is extremely embarrassing, I haven't had any 'accidents' as of yet, but there have been times where that has almost happened. I've found out I can't have cheese or butter, but I'm going to try lactose free foods, see if it makes it any better. I just find it hard to talk to people about it sometimes as it feels like they don't understand how bad it really is making me feel. I just hope I sort it out soon.
> Sometimes people just make me feel bad about talking about it, because its pretty much all they ever hear about. I'm glad you've finally started feeling better about life, hopefully I get to that stage soon, because I don't want to lose people from it e.g my boyfriend. Because its literally just the ibs making me so unhappy.


IBS has changed me drastically, I don't mean to sound like a douche but if you don't watch it it'll change you too. It set me back so far that I love being alone. I always push everyone away that tries to get close. Im not who I used to be at all, I lived with it so long that now I don't give a fck about anything anymore. Its bad, yeah I'm enjoying everything but in a different way than I did before.

You have those relationships that I want so badly but can't have, don't let IBS take over and make you like me; somewhat anti-social. Im working to fix it, like I still go out, it's just no one properly knows who I really am because I have such a strong barrier around me. So yeah all I mean to say is try to stay who you are now and look at this as an obstacle and not a new lifestyle. It'll take time to fix it all, but really do try to stay positive, optimistic and who you are, not a worrisome person, I find being vaguely open about IBS to people goes by smoothly so you don't have to worry about steering them away.

anyways, best of luck,
I hope all goes well with you 
If you have any questions be sure to ask, 
I check this forum frequently so i'll be happy to answer
cheers


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Again thankyou for replying, I'm sorry that your ibs makes you all anti social and stuff. Can't always feel great but I'm going to try not to change as much as possible, some days I'm so unwell with it I can't leave the house but its not too often.
I shall keep an eye on my diet, because I guess as soon as I let it slide, i'll be back to square one. Just frustrates me when my boyfriend talks about his sister in laws sister(she has ibs) and he just makes it sound like she got better instantly. Thankyou for your help guys, you have no idea how good it is to talk to people that understand.


----------



## Richa28 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, I am 41 and have had IBS since I was 14 years of age.

My blood group is O positive. And I have noted many people who are O positive (blood group) facing the same IBS symptoms.

I have reduced intake of gluten and dairy products. It has helped me a lot. Of course I do indulge in these junk foods but that does mess up my system for a few days.

If you google search for gluten and lactose (dairy) products you will get a very long list. But its worth eliminating these products from your diet.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Glad that eliminating food has helped for you, I have no idea what blood group I am but I'm definitely cutting out lactose. I can have milk in tea but can't have cheese or butter. Today I'm having a particularly rough day with my stomach, have an upset stomach and there was blood mixed with my poo when I wiped :/. I'm back at the doctors Friday because I've been experiencing joint pain along with the ibs symptoms so I'm worried it may be something else. Just fed up with the bad days.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

So I've been to the doctors this evening and she said it was an anal fissure. I've had a few of these before but what I don't understand is why the bleeding only happens when I'm on my monthly. Anyone got any ideas?


----------

